# CC on my website please!



## janineh (Aug 20, 2012)

www.janine-harris-photography.com

Thanks!!!


----------



## texkam (Aug 21, 2012)

I like, except that the samples move on their own.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the website. It's clean and neat and the slideshow presents some very nice work. Here are a few things you might consider:

On your "About me" page, the text starts, "I [huge space] am [huge space]   Janine [huge space], a  Melbourne   based   photographer  specialising  in.."  So, the text spacing is very awkward, but also the phrase "I am Janine" is a little pompous and isn't really necessary since the website has your name on it. Who else could you be?   Also, the word "myself" after "As a mother" isn't necessary.

Good luck with your business!


----------



## janineh (Aug 21, 2012)

Jaemie said:
			
		

> I like the website. It's clean and neat and the slideshow presents some very nice work. Here are a few things you might consider:
> 
> On your "About me" page, the text starts, "I [huge space] am [huge space]   Janine [huge space], a  Melbourne   based   photographer  specialising  in.."  So, the text spacing is very awkward, but also the phrase "I am Janine" is a little pompous and isn't really necessary since the website has your name on it. Who else could you be?   Also, the word "myself" after "As a mother" isn't necessary.
> 
> Good luck with your business!



Thanks for the tips! Going to have a think about the about me section...


----------



## 50mm (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmmmm........  Perfect and well done. Very clean and concise content with "no doubt about it" outstanding PRO photo albums.  Your website is done and ready to go to work for you. The "About Me" section is fine as is.  You can OCD it and gain no more.  IMHO.


----------



## janineh (Aug 21, 2012)

50mm said:
			
		

> Hmmmm........  Perfect and well done. Very clean and concise content with "no doubt about it" outstanding PRO photo albums.  Your website is done and ready to go to work for you. The "About Me" section is fine as is.  You can OCD it and gain no more.  IMHO.



Wow! Thanks for your input!


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 22, 2012)

This is minor, but is there any way to make the photos move a bit faster when you click on them? It feels like they're trying to move through molasses and I think that it might be a bit of an annoyance for the average internet dweller.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicely done, generally. The information looks good and complete and well written.

I'm not sure I love your "money back special drawing" thing, but you're a much better judge of what your potential clients will think of that than I am. It feels a little cheesy to me.

The gallery software is annoying. The "forward" arrow seems to do nothing at all, and the back only backs up a bit, and then the whole maddening slide show rolls forward again inexorably. I'd like to see a "pause" button someplace, or a way for me to actually control the slideshow. This is a very minor quibble, though.

Your photos are probably fine, and there's a definite "look" to them which is good. Your clients will know precisely what they're getting.

The "look" you have worked up, though, has some issues. You lean heavily on shallow depth of field, you seem only to use natural light (which means a lot of the stuff in your gallery is kind of flat looking, since you shot it on an overcast day to avoid harsh shadows) and you seem to oversharpen baby's eyes to a slightly creepy extent. Many of the baby pictures have about 1 inch of depth of field, so most of the frame is lost in soft amiable mist, and then we have these VERY SHARP EYES POPPED LIKE CRAZY in the middle of the little tyke's happy little baby face. Just some stuff to think about. Like I say, it's a "look" and that's a good thing, whether you care what some jerk on the internet thinks about your signature look is up to you.


----------



## janineh (Aug 22, 2012)

amolitor said:
			
		

> Nicely done, generally. The information looks good and complete and well written.
> 
> I'm not sure I love your "money back special drawing" thing, but you're a much better judge of what your potential clients will think of that than I am. It feels a little cheesy to me.
> 
> ...



Thanks about your input. I do want to try shooting a higher apature, bc I want to get more sharpness to the overall child. I just started a year ago. I have realised that too much blur isnt really good. I was so excited about being able to blur things out to start with. Got a few  prime lenses and loved it. Its all a learning curve!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 22, 2012)

The site is a great clean, simple and easy to navigate template. 
I think your slideshow should automatically start on the home page. I wouldn't have known it was a slide show if I didn't already have a hint because I am a photographer myself and I happen to know that I t probably is. 
About should always be the second page on the site for SEO purposes. 
Shootings-that's what happened in the Colorado theater. Sessions are what you are photographing. 
Booking is what they do at the jail. Ok, we book sessions too, but you don't want to sound like central booking. Booking fees should be Session Fees or investment or something a little less jail like and booking weekends should be Weekend Sessions

Your newborn blurb kind of makes me feel like you won't be using anything special made by grandma for the baby. You really push on it's all provided by you but never do you say anything about using the special things belonging to the baby. 

Think and pick and choose your words more carefully. For example this sentence: "If you book in for toddler, children or family photos you can pick your location." really sounds choppy and not so professional. I am not a fan of "if's" at all, but that doesn't necessarily make them bad-personal. "How about WHEN you book a toddler, child or family session you can choose the location." LUXURY! It's all about sounding luxurious. You are providing a luxury item and it's all about how you project the item and how your item and writing can make the buyer feel.  In the newborn blurb you sound like Billy Ray Mays "and for $19.95 YOU TOO CAN HAVE A BRAND NEW MAGIC WHOSY-WHATS-IT! BUT WAIT~! For only the price of shipping and handling... " 
Luxury. You really need some major editing on your writing.

Your About has some great stuff in it, but the writing could also use some major help.
Don't feel bad-you and every other photographer. If we were brilliant writers we probably wouldn't be photographers. 

They've covered you on the images part of it. It's a beautiful site!


----------



## janineh (Aug 22, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> The site is a great clean, simple and easy to navigate template.
> I think your slideshow should automatically start on the home page. I wouldn't have known it was a slide show if I didn't already have a hint because I am a photographer myself and I happen to know that I t probably is.
> About should always be the second page on the site for SEO purposes.
> Shootings-that's what happened in the Colorado theater. Sessions are what you are photographing.
> ...



Thank you! English is not my first language, so that makes it hard. I am a german girl that moved to Australia 5 years ago. I will get someone to help me with my text. Thanks again!


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 22, 2012)

janineh said:


> Thank you! English is not my first language, so that makes it hard. I am a german girl that moved to Australia 5 years ago. I will get someone to help me with my text. Thanks again!



I think your command of English is wonderful! I would never have imagined you aren't a native speaker. I'm quite impressed.

MLeek makes some very good points about marketing and luxury and language. Good luck!


----------



## janineh (Aug 22, 2012)

Jaemie said:
			
		

> I think your command of English is wonderful! I would never have imagined you aren't a native speaker. I'm quite impressed.
> 
> MLeek makes some very good points about marketing and luxury and language. Good luck!



Thank you!

I think so too! Its a good point booking a photographer is luxury and thats the way you should present your work. I thought I make it sound easy going and fun and not too formal. Many ppl feel a bit worried having their photo taken and I thought if I make it feel like a fun experience they like that and feel comfortable and relaxed.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 22, 2012)

janineh said:


> I thought I make it sound easy going and fun and not too formal. Many ppl feel a bit worried having their photo taken and I thought if I make it feel like a fun experience they like that and feel comfortable and relaxed.



I think it should sound like fun, also. But, special occasion fun, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is some more info I have found: http://www.crawforddirect.com/aboutme.htm
http://www.onextrapixel.com/2010/09/06/how-to-write-an-effective-about-me-page/


Brand Camp has a bunch of stuff on writing your about me page and stuff. I know a bunch of it is "Buy me" but there are freebies on there too Brand Camp | Left-brained knowledge for right-brained people


----------



## Rosy (Aug 22, 2012)

I like it very much.  Very nice/clean and beautiful images


----------



## janineh (Aug 22, 2012)

Rosy said:
			
		

> I like it very much.  Very nice/clean and beautiful images



Thank you!!


----------



## janineh (Aug 22, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Here is some more info I have found: http://www.crawforddirect.com/aboutme.htm
> http://www.onextrapixel.com/2010/09/06/how-to-write-an-effective-about-me-page/
> 
> Brand Camp has a bunch of stuff on writing your about me page and stuff. I know a bunch of it is "Buy me" but there are freebies on there too Brand Camp | Left-brained knowledge for right-brained people



Thanks for that. Will work my way through it.


----------



## foto_tuts (Sep 7, 2012)

Simple and to the point. Sometimes less is better.


----------

